# Questions from Columbus Ohio



## xkanfan (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone had any success locating a central ohio Bujikan school or training group? I'm just researching and looking for a good place for a beginner to start.

Lastly, anyone have any thoughts as to Anshu Christa Jacobson's school?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not familiar with the Central Ohio area, but a very quick google search gave this http://www.cobd.net/. I'm not familiar with the guys there, so I'm not offering any endorsement, but it's a start. Look around, you'll find something.

Christa, well, I'd suggest do a search on, uh, her. Don't expect too much positive if you are looking for legitimate Bujinkan/Genbukan/Jinenkan related schools. Her history includes ranking in the Bujinkan and under Steve Hayes, but has since gone on to make up her own system with some rather dubious claims. But some people enjoy it...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 5, 2010)

You could try looking up the budokai dojo headed by Mike Messner. He's not bujinkan, but he's a good guy with some ninjutsu experience. Of course if your looking for something more specific I'd just go with Chris's link.

As for this self-proclaimed Anshu. The less said about "her" the better. But if you manage to see what "she" offers and you think it looks effective then go for it.


----------



## DocWard (Jan 26, 2010)

Where in central Ohio are you? How far are you willing to drive? If you are west, you might consider Dayton Bujinkan. I've never been there, so I can't offer a recommendation, but it is an option.


----------



## Gninjutsu (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you looked here?
http://www.columbusninjutsuclub.com


----------



## stephen (Feb 16, 2010)

Gninjutsu said:


> Have you looked here?
> http://www.columbusninjutsuclub.com




That school is doing something called "Bansenshukai Ninjutsu", so it's not Bujinkan.

Really, it seems to me that there's no reason to go to 'break-away' or 'independent' schools now that there's legit dojos everywhere. If you want something who's advertising copy is that they're _modern_ or _street-proven_ or whatever just go train MMA. Trying to train Bujinkan and pretend it's MMA is fitting a square peg into a round hole. They're different tools for different situations.


----------



## Gninjutsu (Feb 17, 2010)

stephen said:


> That school is doing something called "Bansenshukai Ninjutsu", so it's not Bujinkan.
> 
> Really, it seems to me that there's no reason to go to 'break-away' or 'independent' schools now that there's legit dojos everywhere. If you want something who's advertising copy is that they're _modern_ or _street-proven_ or whatever just go train MMA. Trying to train Bujinkan and pretend it's MMA is fitting a square peg into a round hole. They're different tools for different situations.



Yeah, you're right, it's Bansenshukai...and discussion of this system is more at home in the general ninjutsu section. Didn't intend to offend or misrepresent.

To me it's all about your goals and what you intend to get out of it. Just presenting another possible path.

Thanks.


----------



## stephen (Feb 17, 2010)

Gninjutsu said:


> To me it's all about your goals and what you intend to get out of it. Just presenting another possible path.



This is absolutely true. The problem is that while people often know what they want out of it (although sometimes they don't) they often don't know the best way to that goal. In fact, the 'common sense' way is often deeply flawed. 

'Common sense' only really works for really easy things. More complex things often require education.


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 22, 2010)

stephen said:


> This is absolutely true. The problem is that while people often know what they want out of it (although sometimes they don't) they often don't know the best way to that goal. In fact, the 'common sense' way is often deeply flawed.
> 
> 'Common sense' only really works for really easy things. More complex things often require education.


 
And until people know what is really 'in' the art, they won't be in a position to decide what they want 'out' of it.

Plus many people think that they know what they want 'out' of it but don't actually find those aspects 'in' it, even if they joined the Bujinkan during 'Togakure' year!

The happiest outcome is for those who just want to learn a broad spectrum traditional martial art, or those who turn up, are surprised at what it's all about and like it anyway and change their apirations.

Those stickers on ebay that say something along the lines of 'Ninjutsu - if I have to explain you wouldn't understand' are unfortunately right on the money.

Abandon all hope [of ninja frolics] all ye who enter here!


----------



## Gninjutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Page 21 under "Ninjutsu Diversity" from The Way of the Ninja, by Hatsumi sensei: 

"There would also have been special, unconventional organizations whose existence must not be overlooked.  The nature of these Ninja or Busi would change depending on the period, circumstances, and attitudes. It is easy to picture these Ninja blending into their surroundings, surviving as well as they could within the constraints of the Shinobi no Mono lifestyle. "


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 9, 2010)

That' fine and good Gninjutsu, but the original request was for Bujinkan schools specifically, which is probably why Stephen pointed out that the Bansenshukai group is not one. I'm not arguing the benefits of one or the other, or saying the OP shouldn't have all options available to them (if they were unaware of other groups, for example), but bringing this up again a few weeks later seems a little off topic. If you want to start yet another "What is ninjustu" thread, go ahead. For here, it may be better to stick to the topic, although I think we've already covered what we needed to.


----------



## Gninjutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Fair enough, Mr. Parker. My apologies.

Just came across this recently and it reminded me of this thread, that's all. Definitely not trying to start a debate.

Much respect.

GN


----------



## DocWard (Mar 11, 2010)

Depending on where in Central Ohio you are located, and how far you are willing to drive, there is a Bujinkan school in Dayton.


----------

